# Favorite bar tape and why?



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

Buying a new bar, probably the white version of the FSA Pro Wing Compact. So I'll need some new tape. Currently I've got a white bike with a black bar and white tape. Since this will be a white bar, I'll probably use black tape. It'll hide the sweat stains better anyway.

Anyone have a favorite (or favourite) tape that they just love? cork/squishey/etc?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Like the lizard skin 2.5 in red


----------



## abrasive (Jan 18, 2012)

Very happy with Fizik Microtex.


----------



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

willieboy said:


> Like the lizard skin 2.5 in red


Nice bike! Red would be my second choice. My ride has a similar paint scheme. I'm also planning on buying the same saddle as you've got. Specialized Romin, probably the expert edition. I rode one last summer for the first time and it was instantly better than the saddle I've been riding (stayed better after 60 miles too).


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Deda Elementi Logo Padded Foam tape - light easy to use...:thumbsup:

View attachment 249762


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

abrasive said:


> Very happy with Fizik Microtex.


^^^ This. I've tried a few and this has been the best. I use white and it has stayed the cleanest of them all by far. Deda was the one before it and it looked scruffy and got dirty quickly.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Bontrager Gel is quite good. Stretchy, well cushioned, and many colors. Negatives would be high cost and could be longer.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

used black Deda for a long time...fairly inexpensive, good service life, decent feel.

recently switched to white Fizik Microtex...seems very durable, but lacks any cushioning effect (doesn't matter to me tho). 

after 500 miles of use, it seems relatively easy to clean, but does show a little dinginess at the hoods.


----------



## inayim (Aug 28, 2011)

+1 on the lizard skin tape.
it comes in a lot of different colors besides red, but i happen to have the red tape.
and btw nice bike, we have the same giant frame


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Fizik Microtex, Looks great, feels great but most important of all, it stays clean and looking great, most other tapes seem to get dirty so quick then look crap


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

+1 for the Fizik Microtex. When the white tape gets dirty, you can easily wipe it down with a wet cloth to make it look new again. It doesn't stain as easily as others.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Specialized S-Wrap Roubaix Tape and Fizik Microtex Alwasy in black unless its on my track bike.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Another +1 for the Fizik Microtex. I like the matte black.


----------



## general grevious (Jan 25, 2012)

Fizik microtex. It last forever and clean up verrrry well. Especially if you want white bar tape. Any cork tape in white will be brown in like 5 rides.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> ^^^ This. I've tried a few and this has been the best. I use white and it has stayed the cleanest of them all by far. Deda was the one before it and it looked scruffy and got dirty quickly.


Ditto for Fizik Microtex (in white). Easy to put it on, easy to take off, stays white, easy to clean, grippy and looks sharp. Have it on both of my bikes.


----------



## Ripper4life (Nov 23, 2011)

I love the Prologo Doubletouch Bar Tape. It offers great grip and has lasted way longer than anything else I've tried.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Lizard Skins DSP 2.5 in white!!! My god!!! I have tried a ton of different tape and the Lizard Skins are easily my favorite.


----------



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

If you like really grippy bar tape you should try Pro Digital Carbon tape. Normal Pro tape is terrible, but this stuff is incredible. I've tried many brands this is byfar the best I've used. Only comes in black and white.

Wiggle | Pro Digital Carbon Bar Tape Bar Tape


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Lizard skin 2.5 tape
Squishy, super comfortable, thick and padded.
I had the white, it was not easy to keep clean so now I have the black


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I also llike Fizik. Stella Azura is similar & has white stitching.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

My resume is short of tape experience, but 3 for 3 times (only changed because of color), *Fi'zi:k* has been perfect. Since it's thin you have more control over how thick you want the wrap.

I tried SRAM's carbon-look stuff, and I could never wrap it to the point where the edges could sit virtually flush. Always looked crude, and the leftover residue was a huge step down from Fi'zi:k, which leaves nearly nothing.

Right now, I'm using Shimano PRO's Digital Silicon. Wraps alright, feels decent. Never had to unwrap just yet, but the adhesive didn't seem all that much. I'm looking to go back to Fi'zi:k for aesthetic reasons (their glossy versions).


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a hit for Lizard Skins.... It's fat and squishy, which is how I like it. :blush2:


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

My Microtex looks like new after five thousand miles. In black, tho. I could see how white would maintain its original luster over a long spell.

Handlebar cushioning via bar tape seems overrated to me. And that type of tape - especially cork - is not very durable. It soaks up grime too easily in my book.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Cinelli cork is still my favorite. Nicely cushioned, stretches just the right amount when you put it on, looks great, several colors to go with every bike.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

You really can't go wrong with Fizik Microtex HOWEVER if your not a fan of that "bare bars" type feel then you might not like it or want to double wrap it. Personally I love the super minimalist feel and that it cleans up incredibly well.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the Fizi'k Microtex. I've had their white tape on my bike for the last 5000 mi. It's actually hard to get it dirty. If you put a greasy hand on it just wipe it off with a damp cloth. This winter I wanted to move my levers up a bit which meant retaping the bars. I can't even see any lines in it from that. Downside...it's not flexible so it's a little hard to tape.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fizik with the gel kit. It adds just a touch of padding. 

Ive also rewrapped my bars a few times trying to adjust things and its held up well and looks new.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Fizik Microtex........I've tried them all and this is the best. It works, looks great, inexpensive and last forever. I mean forever! The problem with Fizik, though, is that bike shops hate them because they sell 1/10 the amount of tape to their customers after they try Fizik.

Oh, I guess that makes them "green", too!


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

SolidSnake03 said:


> You really can't go wrong with Fizik Microtex HOWEVER if your not a fan of that "bare bars" type feel then you might not like it or want to double wrap it. Personally I love the super minimalist feel and that it cleans up incredibly well.


Bar gels.

The Fizik tape that I used (I'm fairly certain it was the Microtex) had two kits: one with only the tape, and one that came with tape and a set of bar gels -- pads for the hood/top and drops of each side of the bar. I couldn't really tell a difference, but it is cool to be able to tell people you're using bar gels. I'm a fan of being cool like that. :aureola:

EDIT: Damn, Newman beat me to it, about the gels. I completely missed the second page of the thread. I'm going to go cry myself to sleep in the corner now.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Nashbar cork. Last longer than Cinelli, has a nice feel, comes in a blue that matches the trim on one of my bikes and is dirt cheap. Didn't care for the Fizik Microtex: the black wears in such a way to reveal grey underneath.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to agree with the masses on microtex.
Used it for about a year till i discovered S-wrap roubiax.

Similar, long-lasting, easy to clean surface, except its padded.

haven't looked back since.

Tangent: Why do people insist on cork tape?
I don't get it, it gets very dirty, very hard to keep clean, and looks very cheap in my opinion. If you ever scraped your bars with a wall or the ground for whatever reason, its done


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Another Fizik Microtex fan here. I jazz it up a little and use the dual stuff--black with the blue stripe--on my blue bike. Looks sharp and feels nice.


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

Another vote for Lizard Skin. Great colour choices, very comfortable and has a good grip even when you're sweaty.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I actually like cork tape. It feels nice and soft. The only reason I switched was because I ended up getting a new seat because the OE was killing my @ss and of course I had to have matching tape. Vanity wins out....


----------



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses. Looks like there are 2 main schools of thought. 

Fizik Microtex for the minimal padding/bare-bar feeling
Lizard skin 2.5 for a bit more grip and a bit more padding

According to competitive cyclist they weigh 63 and 64 grams each. I think I'll try the lizard skin due to the increased padding. Not thrilled about the price, but like most things you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Green (Liquigas-Cannondale) bartape... who makes it?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I use Zipp as it has some nice padding, looks great and says Zipp on it! HAHA


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

foggypeake said:


> Cinelli cork is still my favorite. Nicely cushioned, stretches just the right amount when you put it on, looks great, several colors to go with every bike.


+ eleventy.

Especially the Splash--it bugs the hell out of the fashion police and I get to have flashbacks while I ride...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Fizik Microtex here as well. I like the black with the white Fizik logos.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

jlandry said:


> Green (Liquigas-Cannondale) bartape... who makes it?


Nevermind. I see Fizik makes it.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Deda carbon tape because it's grippy and gets even more grippy as you sweat, which is nice during a crit when you're taking a lot of corners at full speed.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I've used Cinelli cork, Deda, Bontrager, and now I'm using the S-Wrap Roubaix on both my bikes. Really like it, although now I'm curious about the Fizik Microtex.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Love the feel of Cinelli cork. Haven't used any of the Fizik wraps, so can't comment on those. In a moment of desparation I bought some Forte Grp-tech from big P. Quite different than cork. The jury is still out. It is rubbery, grippy, and geled. Colors are bright but show grime and grease (as in from hands after a flat repair). No logo embossed in the tape, so very generic looking. Worth looking at if you like grippy gel wrap.


----------



## kontradictions (Jan 23, 2012)

On the topic of bar take (sorry for going off-topic, I would create a new thread if I could) my bike came with white bar tape and it gets dirty really easily. I was wondering if you guys had suggestions on how to clean them.


----------



## iggivaggi (Sep 18, 2011)

Try cleaning gasoline, works for me. White as new.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

kontradictions said:


> On the topic of bar take (sorry for going off-topic, I would create a new thread if I could) my bike came with white bar tape and it gets dirty really easily. I was wondering if you guys had suggestions on how to clean them.


I use a clean white towel and 409. I do clean my bike completely after every ride though. I know, I have issues  Just love my machine.


----------



## HiImSeth (Jun 3, 2009)

Fizik Microtex in white here.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

willieboy said:


> I use a clean white towel and 409. I do clean my bike completely after every ride though. I know, I have issues  Just love my machine.


Don't worry willieboy you're not alone I do the same thing after every ride. Perhaps I got issues too (BTW mine is a 2011 TCR Advanced)


.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

lockwood1 said:


> Don't worry willieboy you're not alone I do the same thing after every ride. Perhaps I got issues too (BTW mine is a 2011 TCR Advanced)
> 
> 
> .


Glad to see I'm not alone


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I like Salsa tape on my Vaya and Casseroll. That White Giant with red tape give my a broner. Very nice looking bike. That's what it's all about.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

philoanna said:


> I like Salsa tape on my Vaya and Casseroll. That White Giant with red tape give my a broner. Very nice looking bike. That's what it's all about.


 Now that's funny. Thanks for the props ( I think )


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Another Fizik user. I don't double wrap, but I over-lap much more than most guys. This makes it a little thicker. I put an extra piece on top of the drops (where I spend much time climbing.) I use gloves with no padding or no gloves. The only drawback for me is that I need two packs for a wrap job - I start a new piece once I hit the brake levers. It lasts well, though. I only replace it yearly and that's because I'm changing my housing. The tape still looks great.


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

I love rubber bar tape. I make mine from mtn bike tubes and spray adhesive. It looks like conventional black cork tape, and is very grippy. It's cheap and very durable. It is not as "cushy" as cork, but it is good enough, and cleans up with windex and wash cloth. 



nrg4isu said:


> Buying a new bar, probably the white version of the FSA Pro Wing Compact. So I'll need some new tape. Currently I've got a white bike with a black bar and white tape. Since this will be a white bar, I'll probably use black tape. It'll hide the sweat stains better anyway.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite (or favourite) tape that they just love? cork/squishey/etc?


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought cork tape for years because it was cheap (price). I would get it on closeouts or from bargain bins. Bontrager cork tape was the best I had. 

Once I discovered the rubber bar tape, I have never gone back. It withstands some abrasion, and all you need for a new set is a 26x2.1 mtn bike tube. You can get one with a pinhole flat for free. Just cut 2 wide strips from the tube, and wash in hot mop water to get the chalk off. Wrap like normal tape, using finishing tape. It feels like tennis tape. 



Elpimpo said:


> I have to agree with the masses on microtex.
> Used it for about a year till i discovered S-wrap roubiax.
> 
> Similar, long-lasting, easy to clean surface, except its padded.
> ...


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been a stella azzuro guy for a long time. I recently used the lizard skins on my track bike. I'm torn between the two. The stella is a bit more classic looking. I like the texture and thickness of the lizard skins though. Tough to choose just one.

Remember benotto(sp?) tape? Hated that crap!!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Specialized s-works. Perfectly padded and no sticky backing.

I have fizik microtex on one bike and it's just way too thin for any rides over an hour or so.

And my take on white tape...unless you have a show bike, let it get dirty! A training/race bike should look like it's getting used.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lizard Skins DSP 2.5, in white. I have it on my bikes and love it! It's comfortable and looks great!


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I love Arundel Gecko, which seems to be overlooked by many.

It compares well to the Lizard for about half the price.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

Another +1 for S-Works Roubaix.


----------



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

lemonlime said:


> Specialized s-works. Perfectly padded and no sticky backing.
> 
> I have fizik microtex on one bike and it's just way too thin for any rides over an hour or so.
> 
> And my take on white tape...unless you have a show bike, let it get dirty! A training/race bike should look like it's getting used.





slomustang said:


> Another +1 for S-Works Roubaix.


S-Wrap? Specialized Bicycle Components : Handlebar Tape

Classic, cork, roubiax, or velvet? This just might end up being my choice as I'm planning on putting in an order for a romin saddle too. Free shipping ftw.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I think it makes me a noob, but I like the specialized tape that comes with gel pads for the drops and bar tops. Heavy and ugly, but I haven't had a moment of hand numbness since I put it on...


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Bontrager gel*

Another vote for Bontrager gel-cork. It's a little thicker than most gel tapes. Second would probably be Fizik Microtex because of it's durability. I used the white microtex and ran it through my washing machine a couple of times. Swapped it back and forth between two bikes. It never showed dirt. I tried some Lizard Skins 1.8 and had it on my bike for about 6 months. I found it to be a little too thin for my tastes. It never broke down and remained tacky and sticky. You could probably take it off and use it over if it wasn't for the finishing tape, which has a thick layer of glue on it and the only way I could get it off was by cutting it. I might try the Lizard 2.5 in the future. I found the 1.8 for cheap at Amazon.com for around $23.00, otherwise it's pricey. I'm always messing around with bar tape, cheapest way to upgrade your bike and experiment. Also the Lizard skin black looked great. Some say the Lizard Skins get slippery in the wet. I found it not to be the case. If you get perspiration on it, then it's slippery than snot....


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

IF I rode barehanded without gloves, then the Lizard Skins DSP 2.5 would be my favorite hands down. It is very grippy and has a really nice tactile sensation. I have the black on one bike, so cleaning is not a problem, but it seems like the material should be easy to clean.

But since I usually wear full fingered gloves all year round, Fizik Dual is the only tape that I have on more than one bike, so that's probably my favorite... It has a decent barehanded feel to it if that is important, plus it is also more cushy than the original Fizik Microtex but isn't squishy. I've had a wrap that has lasted 3000 miles so far and still looks good and has the same tactile response (though as I said, I ride full finger gloves 90% of the time). You can wrap it without the candy cane stripe, but there can be a tiny little stripe of color showing down by the brake hood that's hard to obscure.


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie (Oct 26, 2011)

Lizard Skins DSP 2.5

Super comfortable. Thick and padded.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*Cinelli cork*



foggypeake said:


> Cinelli cork is still my favorite. Nicely cushioned, stretches just the right amount when you put it on, looks great, several colors to go with every bike.


Why my fave? 'Cuz it's awesome.


----------



## Coldbrook (Jan 23, 2012)

re: white tape, remember that the story behind the karate black belt is that the belts were originally white, and by the time somebody was a master the belt had gotten so dirty it was black.

So using white tape and letting it get dirty has a certain cred to it, while maintaining blazingly white tape only happens because pros want to show off the fact that they have a dedicated mechanic to re-wrap it all the time.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Coldbrook said:


> re: white tape, remember that the story behind the karate black belt is that the belts were originally white, and by the time somebody was a master the belt had gotten so dirty it was black.
> 
> So using white tape and letting it get dirty has a certain cred to it, while maintaining blazingly white tape only happens because pros want to show off the fact that they have a dedicated mechanic to re-wrap it all the time.


agreed, except for modern high quality tapes - like fizik microtex - almost no maintenance is needed, and it amazingly remains white!
I had a year worth of more than 6,000 miles on the bike, and maybe wiped it every two months or so (usually dirty from greasy hands) - and it otherwise looks as good as new.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lizard Skin is my favorite since I feel more connected to the bars with the grippyness. I never felt that connection on cork.:thumbsup:


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Or maybe bike collectors. 



Coldbrook said:


> re: white tape, remember that the story behind the karate black belt is that the belts were originally white, and by the time somebody was a master the belt had gotten so dirty it was black.
> 
> So using white tape and letting it get dirty has a certain cred to it, while maintaining blazingly white tape only happens because pros want to show off the fact that they have a dedicated mechanic to re-wrap it all the time.


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

*Tape...*

Bontrager (lime green) works and looks great, low cost...


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like leather, so it's handlebra for me!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

nrg4isu said:


> S-Wrap? Specialized Bicycle Components : Handlebar Tape
> 
> Classic, cork, roubiax, or velvet? This just might end up being my choice as I'm planning on putting in an order for a romin saddle too. Free shipping ftw.


S-wrap cork, for me. I haven't tried the other stuff.


----------



## cs101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Profile - light foam. It is easy on and easy off, durable and comfortable without gloves.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone used the Prologo double touch?


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Tressostar or Tressoplast cotton tape; 'cause it's no-frills and manly.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Go Dave IV! Three pages of bar tape and I was convinced I'd be the only one.

Tressostar w/a couple coats of shelac for me, 'cause I'm an escapee from the neo-retro forum.
(but probably not so much on the OPs FSA Pro Wings)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> Tressostar or Tressoplast cotton tape; 'cause it's no-frills and manly.


I love cotton tape. I use the Ravx stuff.

I have to order it online. Its not cool enough for the local shop to stock.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh yah. I am officially taking the stand that Lizard Skins sucks.


----------



## flyin (Feb 3, 2012)

lizard skins dsp is my personally favorite. I really like the grip it has when your sweating and all colors it comes in is another plus.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I like Bontrager and/or Lizard Skin tape


----------



## scblack (Dec 20, 2011)

I am with what seems the majority on this thread, using Fizik Microtex - glossy. Used the black for a while which went great. Then changed to the white. I expected it to get dirty though. It does not get dirty, the glossy finish keeps dirt away. When you wash the bike, just pay close attention to the tape - hardly needs it though.

It is thin as has been said, but that doesn't worry me, I don't ride longer than 100km anyway. The idea to double wrap may be an excellent compromise for a bit of added cushion.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Fantino said:


> Go Dave IV! Three pages of bar tape and I was convinced I'd be the only one.
> 
> Tressostar w/a couple coats of shelac for me, 'cause I'm an escapee from the neo-retro forum.
> (but probably not so much on the OPs FSA Pro Wings)


I do not coat the tape with anything. Just wrap and go. I re-tape once a year. This grip is perfect for those of us who ride without gloves.

I wrap from the top of the bar down to the brake hoods, tucking the loose end under the hood. I then wrap from the bottom of the bar up to the brake hoods and again tuck the loose end under the hood.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Dave IV said:


> Tressostar or Tressoplast cotton tape; 'cause it's no-frills and manly.


I had a guy bring me his bike to wrap his bars with tressostar tape.
He also brought me a can of shellac and a ball of hemp string.
He wanted the ends wrapped with the hemp string and finished in the said shellac, rather than the standard vinyl tape.
At first i kind of looked at him funny, quote him a fair price and had my way with it.
When all was said and done, it was really unique and the retro vibe went well with his hand built frame.
Not for me personally, but it was impressive.

I have installed several sets of fizik micro tex tape and it is always nice to work with.
On my bike i use the performance brand grip tech tape.
Super soft and supple with a generous silicone backing so it sticks well, but can be undone easily if needed.


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

Bontrager Grippy Tape.

I recently switched from the Cinelli Cork that I've used for many years and really like the Bonty. Several different styles and colors but I've only tried plain black so far. It's also very reasonably priced at under $20.
Trek Bikes

I also have the gel inserts under for some added cushion. I like the extra bulk because I have large hands thin tape tends to feel like I'm holding a Sharpie instead of handlebars.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Fizik microtex because it's the best and it looks cool.


----------



## MadisonBiker (Feb 3, 2012)

If you want comfort, I recommend Specialized Roubaix tape. It is similar to cork tape, but much more comfortable and durable. You can clean it with Windex and even Lighter Fluid if it gets grease or oil on it. I think you will love it!!


----------



## cristinapilar (Feb 4, 2012)

What a about Brooks-tape ?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

cristinapilar said:


> What a about Brooks-tape ?


I was just about to ask that same question! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrissy1989 (Feb 3, 2012)

I always use Fizik Tape its really durable (I really hate it when it starts to go all peely and sticky) and I would go for some dark colours to hide the unavoidable sweat stains.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Specialized S-Wrap Classic
Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Wrap Classic Tape

The White/Black looks great and requires minimal maintenance to keep clean.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll pile on the Fizik tape theme
It's just great tape. Easy enough to install, comfy enough and cleans up real nice if it gets dirty and doesn't seem to wear out unless you crash damage it.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I use 3T at the moment. It's grippy, soft and cushy. Cheap as well IIRC.

-1 for the Fizik microtex. While I think it looks good and stays clean its thin and slippery when wet even with gloves. No gloves forget it.


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

slomustang said:


> Another +1 for S-Works Roubaix.


Another +1


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

kaiter said:


> Bontrager Gel is quite good.


I agree. It's some of my favorite, and I love the rubber backing instead of the adhesive stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## tee-bone (Apr 27, 2011)

Cinelli Cork. Because the name clearly makes it faster than any of the others.

And maybe, a little, because it's what I've always used.

In white. And every 20 rides or so, take some Dawn Dish Soap diluted five to one with hot water and be surprised by how clean it gets. And yes; as far as I know, it has to be Dawn Dish Soap. Probably because it sounds cleaner, although it could be due to the petroleum based surfactants....

...but I digress.


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you glue the end with anything? I use spray adhesive on my whole bar, and spray a little bit anywhere else needed, to make sure that tape ain't going anywhere! I have wrapped tapes from the top on some bikes and from the caps on others. Doesn't seem to change much, but I liked starting at the caps best. 



Dave IV said:


> I do not coat the tape with anything. Just wrap and go. I re-tape once a year. This grip is perfect for those of us who ride without gloves.
> 
> I wrap from the top of the bar down to the brake hoods, tucking the loose end under the hood. I then wrap from the bottom of the bar up to the brake hoods and again tuck the loose end under the hood.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

camping biker said:


> Do you glue the end with anything? I use spray adhesive on my whole bar, and spray a little bit anywhere else needed, to make sure that tape ain't going anywhere! I have wrapped tapes from the top on some bikes and from the caps on others. Doesn't seem to change much, but I liked starting at the caps best.


 No, I do not glue anything on the road bike. As I stated I wrap from the top down to the hoods and from the bottom up to the hoods. Both loose ends get tucked under the lever hoods. I overlap the the tape by 1/2 its width. I have never had the tape move. 

On the track bike I wrap from the top to the bottom, then use a little hot glue on the loose end at the bottom.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Handlebra leather tape ... HandleBra : Exemplary Leather Bicycle Handlebar Wrap : "Wait ' till you put your hands on this!" TM


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

abrasive said:


> Very happy with Fizik Microtex.


This stuff is the longest lasting best wearing tape I have used in years. But I found this stuff at about half the price and like it a lot. Problem is I forget what t is called. Got it at my LBS though:


----------



## Bianchi-67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Lizard Skins DPS does it for me. I have a red one on my bike. It is not cheap at £24.99 but well worth it.


----------



## arid (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't know what its called as it was installed by my LBS but it sure feels nice.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Cinelli cork in orange on my SS and whatever came stock on my Felt. I really like the Cinelli. It feels nice.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Cinelli cork, black


----------



## Oscarach (Jan 15, 2011)

Salsa Gel Cork, has a decent anount of padding and feels nice.


----------



## siladitya (Nov 27, 2010)

Have been using Fizik Microtex bar gel on my bike for over a year now...kind of tattered near the drops from all the chafing but it's still very comfortable.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Specialized Roubaix tape or Cinelli gel tape. Also like Cinelli cork quite well.


----------



## Bianchi-67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's my red Lizard Skins bar tape
View attachment 257798
View attachment 257799


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Bianchi-67 said:


> Here's my red Lizard Skins bar tape[799[/ATTACH]


That reflector is bad ass.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I recently installed Williams bar tape replacing some thin leather-like Fizik tape. It's relatively stretchy thick spongy foam, a bit thicker than I would normally use. I prefer thinner, unpadded tape and gloves. No gel. Like most all tape, it has feathered edges so if spaced between wraps such that feathered edge overlays the preceding feather edge, it lies level. Wrap in more closely and there are helical bumps. This is unavoidable in the inside of the drops where the spacing must be closer to accommodate the difference in radius between the inside and out side of the bend. I have about 500 miles on it so far and am satisfied with it. I wouldn't hesitate to use it again.


----------



## rf37 (Jul 13, 2010)

I change my tape alot. (about4 times a year. Not because it goes bad, but because I get board easily. I like the feel of cork. My vote goes to Cinelli. I have tried gell but not fond of it. That bbeing said I like a choice of colors and cinelli has "choice". It is thick and seems to take care of vibration.

rf37


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

cinelli tears easily.

I don't know what people mean fizik wears longer. Are your hands like sandpaper?


----------



## BRider (May 14, 2012)

*+1 more on Lizard Skin (2.5)*



Tschai said:


> Lizard Skins DSP 2.5 in white!!! My god!!! I have tried a ton of different tape and the Lizard Skins are easily my favorite.


Recommended. I have used several tapes as well and this is so comfortable. It makes it significantly easier to do long rides. It also feels sanitary like its not soaking up all of the sweat. I'm a convert.

I have it in black on my black Bianchi Fremont and it looks and feels sweet!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Arundel gecko.


----------



## dsb137 (Jan 15, 2010)

pigpen said:


> Arundel gecko.


 +1
I don't wear gloves usually, and find that the cork and foam tapes get slippery when I get all swot and heaty...

I've been meaning to try the Lizard Skins as well...


----------



## BRider (May 14, 2012)

Posted earlier that I like the Lizard Skin 2.5. Here is a Memorial Day Weekend pic that features the tape a bit!


----------



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

I want to get some of this Cinelli topo tape. Looks cool! Kind of expensive though.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Is no one using Silva? I use their Morbidone line and love it! It feels great, looks good and last a long time! Is it not generally available in the States? See here:| Nastro Morbidone - Morbidone Tape | SilvaBikeComp


----------



## badhabets23 (Mar 14, 2012)

rward325 said:


> This stuff is the longest lasting best wearing tape I have used in years. But I found this stuff at about half the price and like it a lot. Problem is I forget what t is called. Got it at my LBS though:
> 
> 
> Does Anyone know what brand the dual color Bar tape is rwrd325 posted on page 1 Or know of any brand like it thanks


----------



## RanGer498 (Feb 17, 2012)

Shimano pro is the brand I like best the feel is not to soft but very comfortable after 2 century rides and 3 half century rides on my current bike my hands where great ,now the deda brand I used ( not sure what model exactly ) was nice to look at easy to clean but riff on the hands for long long rides .


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Using the Geko on my Cervelo and Lizard Skins DSP 3.2 on my Franco. So far for me...the DSP 3.2 has been the best tape I've used. I've used the Microtex...I took it off after a handful of rides. It was just way too thin.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

RanGer498 said:


> Shimano pro is the brand I like best the feel is not to soft but very comfortable after 2 century rides and 3 half century rides on my current bike my hands where great ,now the deda brand I used ( not sure what model exactly ) was nice to look at easy to clean but riff on the hands for long long rides .


+1

Shimano Pro is my favorite too. Seems to be about the same as Lizardskins, but about half the price. And it's MUCH more durable than Lizardskins. I've logged about 11,000 for the year so far with this tape, inlcuding a 300 mile/19 hour record breaking ride across Wisconsin this past August, and had absolutely no hand problems.


----------



## Tldag3 (Jul 24, 2012)

willieboy, I like the bike, what kind of stand is that??


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I was going to do a nice in-depth review of the nicer bar tapes out there, still might get around to it. I have wrapped my bars with the Zipp Service course, Lizard Skin DSP, Fizik Microtex and Arundel Gecko. Most have an advantage or two over the others.

Yet at the end of the day, hands down the best in my opinion is the Arundel Gecko bar tape. I seriously doubt I will use anything else from now on. Arundel's Dual saddle bag is also top notch. Probably the best designed and thought-out saddle bag out there.


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Lizard Skins is terrific!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I've been really happy with the Arundels, except that the thin finish surface abrades easily. I'm on my 4th set and it always happens in the drops, probably from sprinting and long hard runs on the flats with lots of shifting.


----------

